# Vinyl Cutter Software (Flexi 8.5)



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have had the software for about 4 days. I have been on the phone with Customer Serives 5 times and two of those days that I had the software they were closed. Are there any other trial vinyl cutter software programs that I can try before I buy because the Flexi Software is giving me a headache. 

Katrina

I have a Seiki vinyl cutter so any compatible software that anyone can reccommend will be great.


----------



## Josh1114 (Nov 20, 2008)

do you have illustrator if so use fine cut...I don't know if it is compatible for you plotter. I have a mimaki and use fine cut...its great easy to use and free the best part about it...


thanks,
Josh


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Naw...I have CorelDraw X3. I just downloaded the demo version for WinPCSign and as soon as I looked at the screen I removed it form my computer. It was just too much for me. I know that regardless of the software I choose there is going to be a learning curve but this is just way out there.

Katrina


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Give this a try its a plug in for corel x3,, this is a simple cutting software, you design in corel and just send it to this software, remember you have to send vector images to your software it won't read bitmaps,, I think you can download a trial, Welcome to SignCut-X2 (sc-x2)


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks, this was pretty easy. After doenloading the free trial, I took a design from Corel and sent it to SignCut and cut it out. I was not sure how to size the design so the cut out was very small. I wanted it to be 8.5 x 11 but it came out about 4 x 5. I guess I have some more reading to do so I can figure this out. 

Thanks for your help, this worked for me and it was easy as you said.

Katrina


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

You need to size your image in corel to the correct size and then send it over, also I am not sure but you may be able to resize in sign cut,, anyways glad I could help you out,, have fun!!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Roger,
Thank you so much Signcut is a breeze. I realized that my object in corel was in inches and when I sent it to Signcut it was in mm. Once I changed the object to mm in Corel my cutter has been humming. I have kicked out at least 10 of the designs I had ready and now I am working on doing multi-color designs. Thank you again, this was very helpful!

Katrina


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Sounds like you are having fun now,, I know how frustrating it can be ,,, congrats!!!


----------

